

Nimble Robot tightrope walks High-Voltage power lines - Retric
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/industrial-robots/robotic-tightrope-walkers-for-highvoltage-lines?

======
slackerIII
That does seem a bit safer than this approach (the fun starts about 60 seconds
in): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tzga6qAaBA>

